# Need 4 x8 3axis cnc



## jd13 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey,
I am in search of a used 3 axis 4x8 cnc router. 220 single phase with a vac table. I am not to sure if this site has a 'for sale' section or not? 
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Jeff, we do have a for sale section, it's located here: Tool Swap N' Sell - Router Forums

You can post a "Wanted" ad and maybe someone will have something for you.

Welcome to the community by the way


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

CNC - Routers


----------

